# NGD Tribal Purple Agile 92730!!



## shredguitar7690 (Jun 25, 2012)

I got this guitar a week ago but couldn't get a proper recording with pics together until now. At first I was like   because it sounded like crap but then I raised the action and ordered some thicker strings with the promise to myself that I'd get a professional set up when they arrived. Until then it sounds...pretty good. I shouldn't complain. Anyway without further ado - Witness the beast!!!!



















Here's me jamming out for reference as to how big it actually is (and how cool it looks in my hands!! )






Sir Louie Jamus the 5th is only mildly amused.






So even after a week of playing I feel pretty lost but it will get better. I feel like a young boy experiencing love for the first time. I'm excited, scared, confused....aroused. Anyway, heres me playing it. I'll post another video when I get better with it or learn a Meshuggah song or something


----------



## mlp187 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds pretty nice! Congrats! That thing is beautiful!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 26, 2012)

Agile's satin finishes are no joke. Congrats man!


----------



## Philligan (Jun 26, 2012)

That purple looks killer


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 26, 2012)

The quality of that cat photo is amazing, very pro.


----------



## crg123 (Jun 26, 2012)

O_____O Dude, thats amazing nuff said.

I love my agile to death, but I'll even admit this thing looks godly compared to it!

I'm assuming that this was part of a custom run? What are the specs on this bad boy?


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks, yeah my friends camera is really boss. 

The specs are
Intrepid Pro Dual 92730 Tribal Purple
5 piece maple/walnut neck-thru body
Ebony Fretboard/ 15 inch radius
27-30"
No Inlays
Cepheus Active pickups
9 String 
24 Jumbo Frets
Fixed Pendulum Bridge
String Through Body
Die-cast Grover sealed tuners
Graphite Nut
Satin polyurethane finish on natural colors
String gauges: .009, .012, .015, .022, .030, .040, .054, .072, .090 (I'm replacing the last two with .80 and .115 for F# and B respectively)


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, that's really nice! It's too bad they can't slant the Cephus bridge more inline with the fan. But I suspect they'd need to develop an 11 string version to keep up with that slant.


----------



## sleightest (Jun 26, 2012)

HOLY F%#* THATS AWESOME!!!


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Jun 26, 2012)

Something inside me says that Agile is going to cap out at 10 strings. It's already a niche market as it is and I haven't seen any Agile 10 string NGDs (not that I wouldn't love to) yet. But as for the pickups I reeeally want some Lace Aluma Dethbars. mmm, I can already taste them...I mean hear them. I wont be eating them. Just licking them..I MEAN playing with them..


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 26, 2012)

>


Something seems to be missing here.


----------



## F0rte (Jun 26, 2012)

Holy shit!
First one of these i've seen.
Super sexy.
Nice NGD


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome! 

Was that a custom shop order? I don't recall seeing it in stock, but I might have missed it. (I don't check Rondo every day, now that I've got my Pendulums.)

I have pretty much the same guitar coming in November (oceanburst with maple fingerboard--the rest is the same). Can't wait!


----------



## Tones (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice piano  
I wonder what it's like to have your hand wrapped around that neck.
Enjoy!


----------



## rekab (Jun 26, 2012)

The guitar looks badass but I can't help but think its so huge it looks goofy when you play it. 
Don't get me wrong, it's really interesting and looks amazing just that you'd have to be a giant to make this thing look proportional to your hands.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 26, 2012)

Greetings from Kzoo! Moved here from EL a year ago. Always nice to see other Michiganders enjoying quality instruments


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes Kurt sent me a replacement screw right away once I noticed that was missing. And yes this was a custom order. Anyone could custom order a guitar like this, they just have to wait like 8 months lol. Fuck, it's been a long time. Its been like 9 for me I think. And congrats on your Oceanburst guitar. That's gonna be beautiful. Good to see theres another Michigander here too


----------



## jon66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats man, that monster looks killer!


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow dude. This is the nicest Agile I've seen. That shape looks crazy with the purple!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 26, 2012)

Goddayum!

And I thought my Agile was the definition of ill... Good lord.

I kinda wish they let the neck show through on the front with the Pendulums as well.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Jun 26, 2012)

> I kinda wish they let the neck show through on the front with the Pendulums as well.


What do you mean about neck show through on the front?


----------



## celticelk (Jun 26, 2012)

shredguitar7690 said:


> What do you mean about neck show through on the front?



The maple top doesn't cover the neck-through core on yours - you can see the neck laminate all the way down to the butt-end of the instrument. Not all neck-throughs with tops are constructed that way.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ahh yes, I actually like that about the guitar. It gives it a bit more to look at


----------



## Splinterhead (Jun 26, 2012)

Amazing looking Pendulum! Makes my Pendulum Pro 8 look like a broomstick.
Congrats!


----------



## Severance (Jun 27, 2012)

Sugar, Water, PURPLE!


----------



## Fiction (Jun 27, 2012)

This looks immense!

Great guitar, man.

E: Solid ending


----------



## no_dice (Jun 27, 2012)

shredguitar7690 said:


> Yes Kurt sent me a replacement screw right away once I noticed that was missing. And yes this was a custom order. Anyone could custom order a guitar like this, they just have to wait like 8 months lol. Fuck, it's been a long time. Its been like 9 for me I think. And congrats on your Oceanburst guitar. That's gonna be beautiful. Good to see theres another Michigander here too



Strangely enough, my Pendulum was missing a saddle screw when it arrived too. It seems like a silly thing to goof up.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Strangely enough, my Pendulum was missing a saddle screw when it arrived too. It seems like a silly thing to goof up.



Yeah he swore up and down that it was there when he inspected the guitar (I'm sure it was) but it wasn't in the packaging on my end. I double checked. It's probably off in the special dimension where lost pencils, socks, car keys, and cat toys go.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Jul 11, 2012)

Very nasty lookin guitar...
I must own one

Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 92730 EB CA Tribal Purple - RondoMusic.com


----------



## stuglue (Jul 11, 2012)

That is a beast of an axe. your cat is a cutie too


----------



## 8track (Jul 11, 2012)

tribal purple is sexy!

i wanted TP and a maple fb on my pendulum, but i couldnt wait the 8 months haha. actually i would still be waiting till sept. i just put mine on ebay so i can try something new


----------



## Malikon (Jul 11, 2012)

wow, what an amazing finish.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 11, 2012)

love the color. A nine string... no bass needed, duo time.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 11, 2012)

Too... many... strings!!!!


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 92730 EB CA Tribal Purple - RondoMusic.com


Oh wow...that's my guitar. and 200 dollars cheaper than what I paid for it . I honestly love the 9 strings, even though it may seem to be a bit much. And some times it is. But even if I am only using a 7 or 8 strings for a song, it is still nice to have the option. It's honestly really hard to use all 9 strings fluidly. I usually end up using the bottom 4 or 5 for rhythm and the top 4 or 5 for solo type stuff. Or something like that. I'm still a bit of a noob with it anyway


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats, thats one badass new guitar you got there.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 12, 2012)

Glad this got bumped, the colour is awesome!


----------



## shawnperolis (Jul 12, 2012)

The finish on this guitar is fucking beautiful. I can't stop staring at it! I just got the Agile Intrepid Dual 930 with the natural finish and now I am seriously thinking about taking it somewhere to get it stained a sweet color. That is one amazing guitar, dude.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 12, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Jul 12, 2012)

> ! I just got the Agile Intrepid Dual 930 with the natural finish and now I am seriously thinking about taking it somewhere to get it stained a sweet color.


Thanks and congrats on your new guitar! I would go get it stained for sure, the purple is absolutely stunning. And nothing is better than having an amazing guitar that no one has ever seen except having a sexy purple amazing guitar that no one has ever seen


----------



## Temple_of_Mason (Apr 18, 2013)

shredguitar7690 said:


> Thanks and congrats on your new guitar! I would go get it stained for sure, the purple is absolutely stunning. And nothing is better than having an amazing guitar that no one has ever seen except having a sexy purple amazing guitar that no one has ever seen



hey mister that's fucking awesome 

i want an 8 string version of this !

who do i contact for miinnnne?


----------



## Shredmon (Apr 18, 2013)

awesome Axe man! congrats and happy NGD!


----------



## AmbienT (Apr 18, 2013)

I can't help but think that the guitar would look slightly more "flowing" if they cut the end of the fretboard to match the fan instead of leaving it square.

Ohwell, HNGD dude! it looks awesome


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats and hngd.. Thats pimp man


----------



## TheFashel12 (Apr 19, 2013)

One of the best looking Agiles I've seen


----------



## Nag (Apr 19, 2013)

HNGD !

purple 

I wonder why they don't cut off the end of the fretboard to move the middle pickup a bit further towards the neck... would look better IMO. well whatev's, it's not my guitar. looks nice nonetheless


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome to the max!


----------



## jeleopard (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh my god. Put it in an open tuning. That'd sound so fucking boss.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Apr 19, 2013)

is this you?
Just kidding, that's an absolutely BEAUTIFUL guitar!


----------



## gordon_mlz (Apr 19, 2013)

Jesus i dont really dig purple guitars but agile really did a good job with that one. Grats brotha, hngd!


----------



## imaginal (Apr 20, 2013)

GODDAMN, that is a beast of an instrument.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Apr 28, 2013)

DrewsifStalin said:


> is this you?
> Just kidding, that's an absolutely BEAUTIFUL guitar!



Thanks man Im a big fan of your work! 

Been playing my 7 string mostly as of late but I picked up the 9 today and I think im gonna get some fresh strings and do some cleaning on it and that will hopefully reignite my desire to play it. Rock on!


----------



## crg123 (Apr 28, 2013)

Still my favorite Agile guitar ever.

You should seriously consider investing in lace bars if you have a chance. I have the Death bar/xbar combo in my 27 scale 8 and I love them. super clear, unlike anything I've heard (including the bareknuckles in my friend's rico, kxk and my PRS) the lace's are not very aggressive but if you use a compressor you can practically do anything. I think they're perfect for guitarist who want a huge tonal palette to work with.

That's just my opinion though....


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm really interested in the Lace pickups but unfortunately I am still as broke as I was in August when I got this guitar. In the future, yes that is something that I want and be sure that I will post pics and a video.


----------

